# 61*



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I just hit 61k on the odometer, and I was wondering what you guys have done service/maintenance wise on or around that mileage. I have a 2006 manual jetta. 
I had the brakes done last year, bled and all..new fluid
I had the spark plugs done at 45k
Oil is changed naturally every 3500-4000 miles w/ 5w40
Fuel filter was changed at 45k as well
I'm pretty familiar with this car by now, I'm just looking for anything else that I'm overlooking to keep her running in tip top shape. 
A few things I was curious about doing...
Cleaning throttle body
Fuel injectors cleaned
Manual transmission fluid changed
Rotors 
CV boots
etc......
I haven't gone to the dealer in 2 years bc I only take her to Tyrol Sport. Thank god 4 years later (fingers crossed) she's been a dream, only having to change the cooling fans at 55k. 
Any thoughts/expierences would be appriciated!
----
(insert shameless pic here)


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 61* (doqFastlane)*

Coolant flush?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 61* (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Coolant flush?

maybe so... You have '06 also right?
You had that done?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 61* (doqFastlane)*

Nah Not yet. All I've done are the plugs, gas filter, and heppa. 
oil changes every 5k with MOTUL 8100 X-CESS 5w40.
I really need to start doing some of these services. Although I checked the throttle body when I put the BSH on and it was spotless.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 61* (vw93to85)*

True. 
I'm mostly paranoid


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: 61* (doqFastlane)*

im guessing your car is holding up pretty good for 60k huh? that makes me feel better about my 09 lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 61* (eddi3okic)*

Yup... I'm really happy. 
If only the buzzing gremlins would quit makng noises behind the dash and doors. 
It started after the Stage 1 transmission mounts and VF pendelum mount were installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Does Tyrol have a 60k mile factory scheduled maintenance? If so, that's probably your best bet. Other then that, pollen filter (which is recommended at 40k maintenace), fuel filter (also recommend at 40k), check power steering fluid level, check cv boost for tears or leaks, check wheel bearings, tire wear, ball joints, control arms, etc.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Does Tyrol have a 60k mile factory scheduled maintenance? If so, that's probably your best bet. Other then that, pollen filter (which is recommended at 40k maintenace), fuel filter (also recommend at 40k), check power steering fluid level, check cv boost for tears or leaks, check wheel bearings, tire wear, ball joints, control arms, etc.

thanks for chiming in John. 
I had all the 40k service done. 
My tires are 1 week old, I had a laser alignment done at Tyrol a few months back (2).
I haven't checked the PS FLUID, or the suspension components. Although I recently had my Neuspeed sway bars removed and regreased and had them look over the car. 
There are mixed feelings about changing the gear oil..,


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

thought transmission fluid was lifetime ?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_thought transmission fluid was lifetime ? 

So's the fuel filter if you follow VW's maintenance schedule. It seems like it'd be better to change both at some point though.


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

Do we even have PS fluid? I thought our steering was electrowhatchamacallit?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tubaplaya* »_Do we even have PS fluid? I thought our steering was electrowhatchamacallit?

Yeah I was just gonna say good luck with that PS fluid. It does have an Electric power steering system. You might be able to do an electron flush..... I kid I kid. 
I'd say test your batt. and alt. while your at it.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Tested ALT in October, all good.
Got a new OEM battery Nov 1st.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. so ARE on top of it.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
So's the fuel filter if you follow VW's maintenance schedule. It seems like it'd be better to change both at some point though.

The fuel filter should definitely not be a lifetime part. Anyways, its cheap and easy to DIY.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 61* (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Coolant flush?

It shouldn't need it because it is G12.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 61* (2ohgti)*

Can't hurt. And I don't trust that whole lifetime fluids bs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just rattling off typical scheduled maintenance routines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

That's all? Nobody else want to throw around some suggestions?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I think that pretty much covers it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm thinking about synchromesh once i'm out of warranty


----------

